# You Need 10+ Posts to Contribute to this Subforum!



## MMiz (May 27, 2005)

This is just a reminder that per our forum rules, you need ten or more posts to contribute to any of the Advertising subforums.

Once you have ten posts, you'll automatically be granted the ability to post in this forum.

Thanks for understanding!


----------



## Jon (Mar 21, 2008)

_Bumped - Just as a reminder to all of our new members!_


Additionally, the PM (Private Messaging) and Email tools are for contact with another member, privately. This is *not *a tool for spamming our members, so don't send any unsolicited advertisements in emails or PM's.

Thanks for your understanding, and as always, if you have questions, please contact one of the CL team!

Jon


----------

